# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 35)



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*This weeks is a 2 part Question...*


*Do you have a dedicated photography space? *
*&*
* What do you use for backgrounds?*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement and Even wood-eating aliens may participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 24, 2014)

I've got a light cube with some grey fabric inside. It's light enough I can move it about, sometimes use outdoors, sometimes with flood lights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 24, 2014)

Nope sometimes I set up a make shift spot but mostly I find a nice spot outdoors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2014)

Nopers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2014)

No dedicated space or setup. Though I do want to get better at taking pics of the items I make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a small (15" cube) photo tent that I use for photos. I keep on top of the computer cabinet. I almost always use the white background, but I have several different colors. I use clear acrylic pen stands or a piece of natural buckeye burl for a pen stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2014)

I set up different backgrounds for our lights and finished wood projects-sometimes black sometimes white. But good at photography I am not. Sometimes I get lucky though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I set up different backgrounds for our lights and finished wood projects-sometimes black sometimes white *sometimes a lathe-thingy with dust and cobwebs*. But good at photography I am not. Sometimes I get lucky though.



edited to correct an omission

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2014)

*sniff, sniff*

Oh man....do you smell that? Smells like something burning.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> edited to correct an omission[/QUOTE
> 
> AAARGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## Brink (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, depends. If it's a bikini shoot, (do I dare call it a banana hammock?) I like the shore or the fishing dock.
There's some nice old barns that work for Daisey Duke stuff.
For the naughty pics....well, we don't need to go there. 
Or do we?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2014)

Brinkster you naughty hottie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 24, 2014)

What do you expect from a vegetarian primate?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2014)

Nope for me as well, I would like to get some photo lights and then maybe a photo cube? Most of my stuff is just on the fly if I even remember to take pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2014)

I've only posted one project so far, but for that I laid the turned bowl on our black granite kitchen countertop -- came out pretty well, I thought. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

